# LA300 in eye? Dog eye infection.



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

So I had my vet out a couple weeks ago because my dog has an infection in her eye. Nothing crazy, just a lot of goop.

We did 14 days of neopolydex ointment.

I think it got slightly worse. No scratches, we're not really worried about the steroid.

So I met up with the vet again today inbetween her housecalls and we chatted a bit about meds I have on hand, etc etc.

She's ordering gentomycin eye drops (to have on hand but I can get them from her if I need them) and we talked about treating eye infections in livestock and how I use LA200 or LA300

We decided to try 1 drop, 2 times a day. Try 2 days to see if it gets much worse or maybe better. If better go for 7-10 days.

Also doing a chamomile tea eye wash 3-4 times a day.

So I put one drop in her eye and it turned the boogers highlighter green!

Do you think thats a good sign or a bad sign. lol

She's already pretty much blind, it seemed to sting a bit but a quick treat and she seems to have forgotten about the drops.

Anyone else use LA300 in a dogs eye?


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

OH ps! She's not blind from this infection. She has pannus, a genetic eye disorder and has had vision issues since she was a pup.

So before I put the LA300 i her eye I cleaned it out really well (so I thought) Her eyes LOOKED clear from boogers.

Here is what happened 2 seconds after the LA300 went in the eye, and then I let the boogies sit for 30 minutes (hey they have antibiotics in them?) and I cleaned out her eye and here she is happy to have booger free eyeballs.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Haven't used LA in my dogs eyes before, knock on wood never had an eye problem, but I use it with other animals and used it on a cat once. Seems to work pretty well, and yep, florescent green/yellow! I use a couple drops at a time/small squirt of it though, not sure if that makes any difference in the efficacy.


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

Thanks. She seemed willing to go with my experiance but I'd never used it in non goats. She was like an eye is an eye but they metabolize drugs differently so not sure. Lol


----------



## Lstein (Oct 2, 2014)

I haven't used it in dogs but I sure helped with the goats. I also used the gold Listerine on a paper towel to wash all the gunk away, as someone on here recommended. After doing that for twice a day for 5ish or so days, they're all clear.


----------

